# Tailstock D R O Install G0602



## cookj320 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm starting a new project of a tailstock DRO caliper install....
I've been sticking to modifications to the lathe to teach myself how to run this machine....
This is my take on a well documented process......


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have recently completed a compound clamp upgrade....
I learned so leasons of the importance of squaring the material at the beginning of project is so important.
Boring the .500 plate steel makes such a mess...


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 10, 2016)

Another pic of clamp installed....


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 10, 2016)

more clamp pic's.....


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 10, 2016)

This morning I had the pleasure of drilling hardened SS.... broke 1 titanium bit, then again broke a carbide masonry bit.......followed by abusing a couple HSS bits all with not one hole drilled! 
Off to Home depot and got a new masonry bit, after sharpening the carbide on my grinder success......
Drilled and taped 3mm into aluminum mounting block I made on my newly acquired gift to myself= g0759 mill.


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 11, 2016)

My completed DRO on the tailstock....... maybe this will help someone in the future....
Next is carriage stop with indicator.


----------

